# LOOKING FOR HANDYMEN WHO WORK IN REMOTE AREAS



## whitneyhayes (Nov 28, 2017)

LOOKING FOR HANDYMEN WHO WORK IN REMOTE AREAS

A nationally recognized production company is looking for backcountry tradesmen, who live in or travel to remote areas and get things done the way they did a hundred years ago.

If you’re a jack-of-all-trades type and work with your hands, day in, day out, we want to hear from you!

Please email tradesmencasting at gmail dot com as soon as possible, as casting has already begun.

In the email, please provide the following information:

NAME:
CONTACT INFO:
LOCATION:
BRIEF SUMMARY OF YOUR STORY:
***PLEASE ATTACH A CURRENT PHOTO OF YOURSELF***


----------

